# Nothing



## Stroker (May 27, 2017)

FUCK


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2017)

Oh man, not out of weed! Hell I would give you some, but it's highly unlikely you're anywhere near me.


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Oh man, not out of weed! Hell I would give you some, but it's highly unlikely you're anywhere near me.


I Have 3 OZ but I can't smoke now. DR. said not to do it, bummer.


----------



## macsnax (May 28, 2017)

ahh...shity


----------



## giglewigle (May 28, 2017)

none of my buisness but y can u vape or somthing bummer


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> none of my buisness but y can u vape or somthing bummer


nope


----------



## giglewigle (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> nope


owell ull be right i havent smoked in 6 weeks and wont smoke again til iv growen and cured my own lol good luck mate


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I Have 3 OZ but I can't smoke now. DR. said not to do it, bummer.


Fuck the dr


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

I need a heart transplant no smoking for 6 months before it. What really sucks is I'm not on the list yet and it could be a while!! I passed out twice this week.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I need a heart transplant no smoking for 6 months before it. What really sucks is I'm not on the list yet and it could be a while!! I passed out twice this week.


Why do you need a heart transplant?


----------



## giglewigle (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I need a heart transplant no smoking for 6 months before it. What really sucks is I'm not on the list yet and it could be a while!! I passed out twice this week.


daam sorry 2 hear as we say in australia ull be right u can do it is there an intrest u can persu in the mean time im sure ur limeted in what u can do but im theres somthing u can do for six months


----------



## Stroker (May 28, 2017)

I had have 2 heart attacks and my heart is scarred inside with no chance of healing.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 28, 2017)

So go for something edible


----------



## PCXV (May 28, 2017)

Is it because weed raises your heart rate? I wonder if weed is related to damaging the heart or causing heart attacks.


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (May 28, 2017)

Hey , sorry to hear of your situation . Elysium Heath look it up and give it a go. You got nothing to lose at this point. And stem cells go get some stem cells


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Is it because weed raises your heart rate? I wonder if weed is related to damaging the heart or causing heart attacks.


Well from wat i read bud high in thc can raise the heart rate doubt weed caused the damage tho


----------



## macsnax (May 28, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I need a heart transplant no smoking for 6 months before it. What really sucks is I'm not on the list yet and it could be a while!! I passed out twice this week.


Damn man, that's too bad. I sincerely hope you come out of this alright.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (May 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your heart man. I wish you all the best and hope you get on the list very soon!


----------



## Stroker (May 29, 2017)

Sir Napsalot said:


> So go for something edible


If I have any THC in my body I can't be on the list for 6 months.


----------



## Stroker (May 29, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Is it because weed raises your heart rate? I wonder if weed is related to damaging the heart or causing heart attacks.


I don't know but when I was young to did a lot of drugs and smoked for 30 years and drank.


----------



## Stroker (May 29, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I don't know but when I was young to did a lot of drugs and smoked for 30 years and drank.


Smoking and hard drugs are bad for you!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I don't know but when I was young to did a lot of drugs and smoked for 30 years and drank.


Probly the smoking. My dad quit after a heart attack.


----------



## Stroker (May 29, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Probly the smoking. My dad quit after a heart attack.


I quit 6 years ago. Same reason as your dad.


----------



## Drowning-Man (May 29, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I quit 6 years ago. Same reason as your dad.


Oh thats good i hope you get better bro


----------



## PCXV (May 29, 2017)

Stroker said:


> I don't know but when I was young to did a lot of drugs and smoked for 30 years and drank.


I wish we knew more about the effects of weed on the heart as heart attacks and strokes are somewhat common in my family. Stay positive and I wish you all luck whatever treatment or operation you recieve.


----------

